
Troubled crypto exchange QuadrigaCX owes customers $190M and cannot access funds - belltaco
https://www.reddit.com/r/QuadrigaCX/comments/am50nd/coindesk_article_revealing_details_of_qcxs_filing/
======
belltaco
Submitting Reddit link because it looks like the Coindesk site is banned on
HN.

